# screen breaking down on lower mesh



## austin316 (Dec 2, 2014)

hello everyone, I'm having breakdown on lower mesh count like 74 & 86 only during runs. on the 110 and higher it's fine no problem. using automatic machine. please help


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Static/aluminium frame or Newman frame ?


----------



## austin316 (Dec 2, 2014)

newman frames


----------



## austin316 (Dec 2, 2014)

it's newman frames


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

With newman mesh ? 
What is your screen tension ?


----------



## austin316 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm using sefar mesh. I don't know exactly what my tension are. my screen size is 48 x 48


----------



## phatdaddy (Oct 25, 2012)

The only help I can offer is the cm to inch conversion...

19X19


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

48" possible, there is newman frame that size. I just wonder for what application with 86 mesh.


Anyway, Sefar I don"t know any 74 and 86 - but for PET1500 it is 76 and 83 maybe a reference I don"t know.

If you don't know tension, how do you tight you screen ? 

If you could confirm references and thread diameter, Sefar have tension guide value for all there references.


----------



## fhulgzz (Dec 1, 2014)

hi, you are talking about aluminum frame? where can I buy it? The one which you can adjust the tightness of the screen.


----------



## austin316 (Dec 2, 2014)

those are called newman roller frames. check online u might be able to come across some used one.


----------



## austin316 (Dec 2, 2014)

ok thank you. i'll look into it.


----------



## maddogprints (Nov 19, 2012)

so your emulsion is breaking down on lower mesh , ???


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

English is not my 1st language, I understood it was mesh breakdown. 

Now if this is emulsion, I solve my problem by lowering my exposure time (my emulsion manufacturer recommandation - diazo photopolymere)


----------



## fhulgzz (Dec 1, 2014)

I saw newman frames on their website. Its cool but its hard to buy it cause I'm here in the Philippines. Newman is from US.


----------

